# Does your fursona have superpowers?



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 22, 2019)

If so, what are they?


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 23, 2019)

I can paint music! Whenever I wiggle these fingers, colored patterns are drawn in the air and they make harmonious sounds. I'm able to change entire landscapes into soundscapes with them (and sometimes drive peeps crazy). Works as ink bullets as well, so I may shoot noisy stuff from my fingertips.

My tongue is also very stretchable and neither the bugs, nor the fiends are a match for it!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> I can paint music! Whenever I wiggle these fingers, colored patterns are drawn in the air and they make harmonious sounds. I'm able to change entire landscapes into soundscapes with them (and sometimes drive peeps crazy). Works as ink bullets as well, so I may shoot noisy stuff from my fingertips.
> 
> My tongue is also very stretchable and neither the bugs, nor the fiends are a match for it!



Ah, that's very art like. Reminds me of Splatoon or that one level of Psychonauts.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 23, 2019)

Yeah, I'm a huge fan of Black Velvetopia. I'd say it's pretty much the appearance of things altered by Guifrog's magic plus some music.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Yeah, I'm a huge fan of Black Velvetopia. I'd say it's pretty much the appearance of things altered by Guifrog's magic plus some music.



Ah, I see someone is a fine connoisseur of classic and good videogames. Excellent!

My characters have various powers, but my mascot character Grief turns into a giant.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 23, 2019)

A few things, 
First, being a mythical animal- a blue phoenix, he has a plethora of natural abilities
Second, he has magic abilities, and his crystal allows him to change his magic to different types.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2019)

Ah, I see. Well I got a lot of witches. Some good, some bad, some crazy, some sane. I also have my Flawed Deities story with plenty of magic folk, even Mobian frost giants and a Mobian cyclopsess! I just like to keep my science fiction and my magic separate.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 23, 2019)

Mhm~ i have a lot of characters beside my sona, so plenty of magic and stuff are used up by characters of mine.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2019)

Any magic users that turn into giants? XD


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 23, 2019)

Actually yes~ heh there is one that specializes in size shifting. He can change the size of himself, other people, or other objects, smaller or larger.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2019)

Ah, neat! I have a lot of characters who can do that. Most notably my demon characters can.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 23, 2019)

Ah nice~ magic users that can turn into giants can be pretty neat sometimes. I'll be honest though~ i have too many characters to list xD and each one is different


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Ah nice~ magic users that can turn into giants can be pretty neat sometimes. I'll be honest though~ i have too many characters to list xD and each one is different



I see, well I have a lot of them. Some not as used, some overused. XD


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 23, 2019)

Lol, yeah some are used a lot others not so much, but it's just what happens.. as for art wise, i don't have too much, four characters have art so far in total, that's all. But i plan on getting more..


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 23, 2019)

My fursona is a shapeshifter who can manipulate pretty much anything using his dark energy, how well he can use his powers depend on how much energy he has.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Lol, yeah some are used a lot others not so much, but it's just what happens.. as for art wise, i don't have too much, four characters have art so far in total, that's all. But i plan on getting more..



Ah, well I draw here and there. Not the best by a long shot, but I think I shine in terms of character conception.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2019)

Delta_Zero said:


> My fursona is a shapeshifter who can manipulate pretty much anything using his dark energy, how well he can use his powers depend on how much energy he has.



Ah, that sounds like my character Aurelia, and my race called the Jakura. They're the real dark magic users of my story.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 23, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Ah, well I draw here and there. Not the best by a long shot, but I think I shine in terms of character conception.


Mhm.. i am terrible at drawing, so everything i get is from others. (And so fsr has all been free art, since i have no money to spend online yet)


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 23, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Ah, that sounds like my character Aurelia, and my race called the Jakura. They're the real dark magic users of my story.


Ah neat, that sounds pretty cool


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2019)

Delta_Zero said:


> Ah neat, that sounds pretty cool



Yep, one is a witch character and the Jakura are a race of "dark elf" like deer people.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Mhm.. i am terrible at drawing, so everything i get is from others. (And so fsr has all been free art, since i have no money to spend online yet)



Ah, well sometimes I do requests, but you'll have to put up with Sonic style, and MS paint. I do plan on drawing more anthro style, but I have mixed results.


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 23, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yep, one is a witch character and the Jakura are a race of "dark elf" like deer people.


I like that, it sounds pretty interesting


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 23, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Ah, well sometimes I do requests, but you'll have to put up with Sonic style, and MS paint. I do plan on drawing more anthro style, but I have mixed results.


Yeah. I could always link my gallery to ya, letcha check it out, and if you really want to message me and then draw one.. 

Anyway... you have some pretty neat characters, and if you'd like to talk more just message me anytime.. I'm always open~!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2019)

Delta_Zero said:


> I like that, it sounds pretty interesting



Yeah, they are deer so they don't eat meat.However, they have deities they capture and sacrifice slaves to enhance their dark magical potential.  They are also tall, have dark violet fur, and they have glowing yellow eyes. (Inspired by deer eyes at night under a night vision camera.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Yeah. I could always link my gallery to ya, letcha check it out, and if you really want to message me and then draw one..
> 
> Anyway... you have some pretty neat characters, and if you'd like to talk more just message me anytime.. I'm always open~!



Alright, so me what you got. I also am easy to find on DA.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 23, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Alright, so me what you got. I also am easy to find on DA.


Alright- well here is my gallery on FA: Artwork Gallery for BluefiremarkII -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

It'd be nice to have more characters drawn, but this is still a great start.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 23, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Alright- well here is my gallery on FA: Artwork Gallery for BluefiremarkII -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> It'd be nice to have more characters drawn, but this is still a great start.



Hmm, well this is sort of my style...

JaredtheFox92 | DeviantArt


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 23, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Hmm, well this is sort of my style...
> 
> JaredtheFox92 | DeviantArt


Yeah I've seen what your style is, and I've given people chances to draw things even when they haven't drawn that archetype before, such as first time bird~ so i really don't mind different styles or trying something new.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 23, 2019)

My fursona has a werefox form.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 23, 2019)

Mine has no unusual powers, he's a small-time musician otter approaching middle-aged. He has some skills he's picked up over the years, but nothing supernatural.


----------



## Keefur (Jun 23, 2019)

My character, Cutter Cat the Sabertooth doesn't really have super powers, but I joke around with him being able to grow fur on command and that he apparently survived iln a tar pit for 10.000 years before being dug out.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 24, 2019)

Well my main power isn't listed but it's essentially immortality in the sense that their endurance at least where certain physical attacks are in play is so sky high that it would take some world-ending cataclismic event to damage them that way.

However, as i stated, only that way.

They are still vulnerable to lots of other things but in the form of blunt objects, blades and bullets, at least of the average variety, you're just gonna do nothing.

Fire, acid, psychic attacks, electricity, etc. He has no abnormal resistence to these things so yeah they still work a treat and Sam being a big ball of fluff they actually burn up pretty good.

-

Aside from that they have an extensively complicated respawn quirk that does have a lot of weaknesses but also acts beyond not only death but also from being completely erased from existence.

The methods available to counter the quirk aren't that complex but they require some thinking out of the box so often the average enemy often underestimates it or jumps the gun and presumes they know how it works.

-

However the character doesn't have any combat skills per say aside from a few tricks for specific enemies like slime creatures and of course his old reliable pressure point skills.

Not having combat skills however means that using the pressure points is not very practical as he needs to get close without being blocked.

-

This is where his most dangerous skill comes into play and even though it's spectacularly successful it's not even superhuman.

Sam has the ability to socially manipulate in way that's undetectable.

His ability to control minds isn't like out of Star Wars, it's not hynotism.
Instead he's able to manipulate people's emotions by influencing and befriending people to the point where they trust him and then he takes them down by slowly turning every element of their life and personality against them comment by comment.

-

Aside from the kinetic resistence, almost every power Sam has is not supernatural, they just appear to be.

There is however 1 other power he has and it is magic-based but for all intended purposes it's not exactly relevant and doesn't always come in handy.

However, in just the right circumstances it can do incredable things as long as Sam has the opportunity to set it up without detection.
Though that doesn't mean he has to set it up ahead of time specifically if he can find a useful distraction during a fight.


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 24, 2019)

Mine is a skilled Necromancer and dark mage. They have a special ability though to traverse between the living world and the dead (it’s the only pathway where their wings are actually useful. Otherwise they’re too small for much flight)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 24, 2019)

Nexus is a super soldier and has highly enhanced strength and speed. He also has x-ray and infrared vision and can fire lasers out of his eyes and energy beams out of his hands. He carries a variety of tech such as guns but his preferred weapons are his energy sword and power shield. 

He is immune to fire and radiation and most forms of bullets with the exception of armor piercing and explosive rounds. 
Some of the tech he carries allow him to produce force fields and slow down time, and he has specially designed wings to allow him to fly even in heavy armor.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Jun 24, 2019)

Nope, she's perfectly mundane.
Maybe someday I'll come up with an AU version of her.


----------



## Catdog (Jun 29, 2019)

Is having a shotgun a superpower 

(my trans boy sona has plant manipulation ability though, limited to mostly healing damaged plants and "speaking" with them).


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jun 30, 2019)

If you count nanoites as a super power, then yeah, he has quite a few.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jun 30, 2019)

Dunno if it would count as a "superpower", but my fursona as the ability to create their own world in their head so-to-speak, and can enter that world and they basically live there. If that makes any sense.
They don't belong to any specific universe though, either, so they are just kind of . . . there.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jun 30, 2019)

User:   「ＣｒｏｏｋｅｄＣｒｏｃ」
Ability: 「Ｓａｌｔ Ｇｌａｎｄｓ」 &  「Ｃｏｌｄ Ｂｌｏｏｄｅｄ」
Power - A
Speed - C
Range - D
Durability - A
Precision - B
Potential - C
Description: 「Ｓａｌｔ Ｇｌａｎｄｓ」allows the user to move trough sweet and salt water without any kind of penalty or drawback while 「Ｃｏｌｄ Ｂｌｏｏｄｅｄ」allows the user to go for long periods of time without eating while keeping energy consumption minimal


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 1, 2019)

He melts metal with electricity and fire.

I mean, he just knows his way around a TIG welder, but that counts. Right?


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

They are all full of them
Except one
That one is a fodder


----------

